
Osaka to cut ties to San Francisco over ‘comfort women’ statue - mbgaxyz
http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/AJ201711240033.html
======
mankash666
They'd rather break ties than acknowledge history. Much like Holocaust denial
in the Muslim world/middle East [1]

[1]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocaust_denial](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocaust_denial)

~~~
madez
> They'd rather break ties than acknowledge history.

I don't read it that way. Why does the statue stand in San Fransisco? Did the
thing it stands for happen there? What is the connection? If there is none,
then it seems rather provocative to put it there, and then decline talks about
it.

~~~
evgen
Perhaps because San Francisco has a decently-sized Korean population who would
like a memorial that acknowledges what was suffered since there is no way the
Japanese are going to own up to the events? Why put Holocaust memorials in
places like the US or UK when it did not happen there? And quite frankly, if
it provokes some sort of response one way or the other from Japan then that is
a good thing.

~~~
lern_too_spel
It's in Chinatown. It's for the Chinese population, some of whom were also
affected.

~~~
mc32
True --but "Chinatown" is mostly has greater Hong Kong ancestry and most of
the Japanese WWII effort happened in northern China and Manchuria whereas the
statue is a memorial to the struggle of Korean women. So it's there more to be
provocative and political. Not that Japan isn't being too prickly on the
subject, but also SF does not have a large Korean community like LA or
NYC/Queens.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Where did you get that the statue is a memorial to the struggle of Korean
women? It depicts women of multiple countries. The problem of comfort women
wasn't restricted to Korea.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comfort_women#China](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comfort_women#China)

